# woo hoo, Halls Bayou!



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Has been bought out by the state and it will be open to the public this year... that rocks! 
Hey triplef,, can you tell me the easiest way to get the from the water, As in thebest spot to set up etc?!!!?

It's going to be awesome!:birthday2


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

PM triplef for a detailed map of the channel going through hall's bayou/lake.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Who wants to go scout with me weekend after next?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The whole ranch? That place is huge!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope they didn't pay much, most of it's public anyway.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes, I just got off the phone with Triplef and he said they're pulling off all the private stuff this weekend. He's come back from east Texas and said he'd fill us in later on when he gets home,, hurry up 3xf!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is cool! We used to walk in to hunt there when we were kids for $10.00/day before they made it a membership club.


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

sweet. although i understand membership requires A. you must be under 5'8" tall and B. you must keep at least 4 PAIR of surgical gloves with you at all times.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Homey Game Warden, Warden Gordon Bordon bes hatin life, I reckon. :cop: :slimer:


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

swing said:


> sweet. although i understand membership requires A. you must be under 5'8" tall and B. you must keep at least 4 PAIR of surgical gloves with you at all times.


I guess that leaves Capn and one other I know of to hunt the area.:rotfl:


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

I Know Where This Huge Blind Is In There. Nobody Better Not Be In It Come The Opener Or They Going To Get Whooped.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like there is going to be a Captains meeting at Academy. :work:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

:rotfl: 

Well that's up to six guys now that thinks they all own that Cadillac blind and ready to whoop some arese, shoot people with slugs, burn it down withe the people in it (kids, dogs and all), put wild animals with broke legs and rabies in it, hahahaha. 

Glad the state's taking control, sounds like a superfund sites. Just keep a sharp lookout, PT, you know how the little guy is with them RC boats and trucks and stuff. Hate to think about you sittin there watching a RC boat with a pound of C4 tied to it bear down on ya


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hall's*

I may not be ready for teal season, but by big duck maybe I will be healed enough to duck hunt. I have hunted it the last couple seasons as a guest, and have hunted the place next door (eagle head hunt club?) a couple of times. Man, if the state runs it right, that will give a lot of people a great place to hunt, and maybe pull some of the pressure from Peach Point. That Rocks!
BB


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Well that's up to six guys now that thinks they all own that Cadillac blind and ready to whoop some arese, shoot people with slugs, burn it down withe the people in it (kids, dogs and all), put wild animals with broke legs and rabies in it, hahahaha.
> 
> Glad the state's taking control, sounds like a superfund sites.


Right, it needed to be took over..

While everyone fights for the High rise I'll be farther back in the marsh Slapping rice rockets out of the sky!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Are you talking about this:

http://brazosmaps.blogspot.com/#HBU

*Halls Bayou Unit of SBNWR* 
• Phone: 979-849-7771 (Angleton office)
• Phone: 281-286-8282 (Clear Lake Office)
• Project map (USFWS) 
• Annotated Area Map (FOBWR) 
• Annotated Road Map (FOBWR) 
• Road Map (Google)
• Topographic Map (Topozone) 
• Satellite Photo (Wikimapia)

or are you talking about this:

http://www.hbrhunting.com/hbrhunting/index.shtml


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sea Aggie said:


> Are you talking about this:
> 
> http://brazosmaps.blogspot.com/#HBU
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. If it is hbr that was taken over it is a good place to hunt. It will have the same problems every other public place does in a few years. Too many people shooting anything that flies.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

SSSSSSSHHHHhhhhhh..Your givin up my secrets now.....

I figure a dozen Redwasp nest should do the trick for Teal..
& That 14 ft Gater there ,Sure does Pucker a mans backside when it swallows a Dog..(Whole) But thats up to the Newbies to figure out..
& Ya'll wonder why Ive got slugs.. 
I'll be out there for Late season big duck..till then..Ya'll are welcome to it.
After that..Ya better be sleep'n there,Cause I do.
Oxx..


Levelwind said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Well that's up to six guys now that thinks they all own that Cadillac blind and ready to whoop some arese, shoot people with slugs, burn it down withe the people in it (kids, dogs and all), put wild animals with broke legs and rabies in it, hahahaha.
> 
> Glad the state's taking control, sounds like a superfund sites. Just keep a sharp lookout, PT, you know how the little guy is with them RC boats and trucks and stuff. Hate to think about you sittin there watching a RC boat with a pound of C4 tied to it bear down on ya


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I and a couple of others built the big blind in the front lake and the THUNDER DOME as we call it in the middle lake Many years ago. The one on the left shoreline. There is another in the back built by the guys that own the house on the ICW at the cut. We had been boating in there for years until a few seasons ago when they HBR ran us out. I know the big blind is still there and some others have tried to lay claim to it. We used to smoke them in there. Have some great memories hunting in there. I became a member of HBR the first and 2nd year but then the cost just kept going up started at $5K then to $7500. After they said it would not for the origanl corp. group. Decided it was too much. Glad to see the Marsh open up again. Unfortunately it will probaly be over run with people. Sky Blasters and such. And will not hold birds very long. Good Luck Guys. It was good in the old days. Curious to see if it was the whole ranch or just the marsh. There are some great freshwater lakes and flooded areas with really nice pit blinds on it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

SpeckReds said:


> I and a couple of others built the big blind in the front lake and the THUNDER DOME as we call it in the middle lake Many years ago.


I have hunted the Thunderdome with a guy I work with probably 6-8 yrs ago, we had to set the decoys out of the boat because of the mud. Lots of divers and actually shot a couple of wood ducks out of that blind one morning. SpeckReds, PM sent.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

There's going to be sooooo many more spoonbills killed this year in there. WOOOOO HOOOOOO.... Just remember to wear your rubber gloves...ducks have germs out there...at least that is what I heard from a midget one time.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> There's going to be sooooo many more spoonbills killed this year in there. WOOOOO HOOOOOO.... Just remember to wear your rubber gloves...ducks have germs out there...at least that is what I heard from a midget one time.


Don't you be picking on the vertically challenged hypochondriac "volunteers"...


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

I get off the net for a few hours and look what yall have went and done. I never had any problems huntin in Halls. I hunt out of a boat and shoot ducks over the water so I would just tell them to kiss my arse.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Just to Clarify...The marsh and land from halls bayou bridge to the bay is NOT open to the public. Yall are gonna have people trespassin in my spots and they're gonna be tellin the warden they read it on 2cool.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

spout, look what you've gone and done.......sorry to spoil it for you and everyone else, but listen and listen reeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal close.....

HALL'S BAYOU RANCH HUNTING CLUB DID NOT SELL ANYTHING AND IT IS STILL ALL PRIVATELY HELD LAND AND A PRIVATE, MEMBERS AND THEIR GUESTS ONLY CLUB. TRESSPASSERS WILL BE PROSECUTED.

So, please, anyone that may have actually had any type of a notion that Spout was speaking the truth, don't go planning any "scouting" trips or setting up plans for the opener out there. But instead, open your mouths reeeeeeeeaaaaaaally wide, reach way back in your gullet with a gigantic pair of hookouts, and gently remove the gigantic, magical "Barney Bait" from your gills.

Just so there is absolutely no misunderstanding on this.......

HALL'S BAYOU RANCH HUNTING CLUB DID NOT SELL ANYTHING AND IT IS STILL ALL PRIVATELY HELD LAND AND A PRIVATE, MEMBERS AND THEIR GUESTS ONLY CLUB. TRESSPASSERS WILL BE PROSECUTED.
 
Sorry Spout, but if I didn't stop this now then we would have to bring in the National Guard down there for the opener. Not to mention all of the absolutely PO'ed fellas that might have shown up to hunt it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Spout BAD... berry berry Bad! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nobody mentioned that there is mucho private land along the ICW that borders Halls so you couldnt have gotten in that way either.

Charlie


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Im glad i hunt with BenelliBoss and hes got permision to hunt all that land out there...after reading all this i was about to rub it in his face that i can hunt out there without having to tag along with him haha


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*3F's Poop Party!! *


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

oh well I can shoot sponnies anywhere:spineyes:


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

Benelliboss said:


> Just to Clarify...The marsh and land from halls bayou bridge to the bay is NOT open to the public. Yall are gonna have people trespassin in my spots and they're gonna be tellin the warden they read it on 2cool.


i heard it from mr. castille...


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

You mean I can't hunt out there? sad_smiles 


I was going to go scout tomorrow.



If I only had 5000 posts on this board, then I would be smart enough to know what everyone is talking about. :wink:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chucky you the rest of you guys,,, sound to me like triplef is now trying to be a selfish person trying to keep the public notice TP&W posted all to his self. Go look at TP&W or give them a call. Dang 3xf, I guess you guy bought up ANWR too. pffffft! chuck , let go tomorrow morning and check out a few spot bro. Public is public and it is now a first come first serve area just loike the bay. It's on like donkey kong! And I'm locked and loaded!

PS: good try Triplef! LOL


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I show you a spoonie hunt!!!!!!!!









I am NOT opposed to killin those Smiling Birds.



BDBA said:


> oh well I can shoot sponnies anywhere:spineyes:


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

I have hunted the waters in there many times and it is public even beyond the bridge. It is navigatal waterways period. And those guys just can't stand the fact they pay all that money to hunt the land when the surrounding waters are public. I love when I run past the bridge and see the looks on all there faces. Especially when I am busting the hell out of the ducks.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

ummmmm, I'm not sure that everyone is talkin about the same place here. There is obviously a bunch of public hunting opportunities in the navigable bodies of water that border the actual HBR property, including actually running up "Hall's Bayou" in a boat. I'm not bustin anyone's cashews here, and please don't take this statement the wrong way, but PLEASE make sure that you are 100% absolutely positive that if you step out of your boat that you are actually on OPEN PUBLIC HUNTING PROPERTY. There are several other landowners that border the actual Hall's Bayou Ranch property, and if ya'll think that the "hallz bayou boyz" get a little cranky with trespassers and poachers, you aint seen nothin till you meet up with those fellas!

Let me put it this way: Your house is next to a public city park that has a great big swimming pool. You finally get to the point in your life where you can afford to have a pool of your very own in your backyard, ya know, one of those really nice ones with the big rock waterfall along one side, and the hot tub on the end. You also spring for the little poolside thatch roof gazebo with a really cool stainless steel bbq pit/outdoor kitchen area. Well, the first really nice hot Saturday afternoon of the summer on your way back from Bass Pro Shops, or FTU, or Academy, or wherever, all you can think about is spending the rest of the afternoon just hangin out in your own little slice of swimming pool heaven, and when you get home and walk out back there are 40 or so folks that you have never met before chillin in your backyard, cookin Ballparks on your grill and peein in your pool instead of next door at the public pool. Now, just replace the word "pool" with "private duck lease". Make any sense?

Again, I am all for hunting on open public hunting lands! Up until last season I hunted nothing but public lands, and had many great seasons doing it. Just please please please make sure of where you are going and that if you plan on getting out of the boat to hunt that you are staying within the law to do it.

Lance


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Spout..Your Peach Point/Halls Ruse has just been Busted..
FYI to all who'd like to hunt there...You Must Pay to Play @ Halls....
The GW does Camp out there frequently & Does have a Minimum on tickets he writes..
Its starts @ 4.. 
Good luck @ scouting N be safe..

Oxx..


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

triple f said:


> Let me put it this way: Your house is next to a public city park that has a great big swimming pool. You finally get to the point in your life where you can afford to have a pool of your very own in your backyard, ya know, one of those really nice ones with the big rock waterfall along one side, and the hot tub on the end. You also spring for the little poolside thatch roof gazebo with a really cool stainless steel bbq pit/outdoor kitchen area. Well, the first really nice hot Saturday afternoon of the summer on your way back from Bass Pro Shops, or FTU, or Academy, or wherever, all you can think about is spending the rest of the afternoon just hangin out in your own little slice of swimming pool heaven, and when you get home and walk out back there are 40 or so folks that you have never met before chillin in your backyard, cookin Ballparks on your grill and peein in your pool instead of next door at the public pool. Now, just replace the word "pool" with "private duck lease". Make any sense?


Makes sense. So does this analogy. You get wifes inheritance money and move out of the trailer into a new house with aforementioned pool. After a few days you figure out that the public park is really nice for large gatherings and is wasted on the general public. You organize neighbors and hire a couple cops to "discourage" people from using the park by muddying the property lines and threatening to throw them in prison if they cross one. Elect one of the neighbors to municipal judge. Sooner than later you and the neighbors have your own personal "public park". Hehehe. Cops don't cost much since they can use any pool in the neighborhood, attend all the parties, etc.

Both analogies are reasonable and HBR is, like a lot of other places in Texas, somewhere in between.

But also, like a lot of other places (Galveston beachfront, for example), it's a lot more analagous to the second example than to the first.

Sooner or later, a bunch of "little people" are going to band together and hire a good land attorney and take back their rights to access public lands. Of course, when that happens, there'll have to be a heck of a watchdog group in Austin or our esteemed lawmakers will just pass new laws to take it away again. May not happen fast, but it'll happen.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone else think it's time for a separate thread if we are going to get into public vs private land access rights?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Sea Aggie said:


> Anyone else think it's time for a separate thread if we are going to get into public vs private land access rights?


Probably.....because Public Land is just that, open to all public access. Private Land is just that, open to only those with permission to access. The portion of Hall's Bayou Ranch that is being referred to is only a small portion of the privately help lands by the Briscoe Family. It is not now, nor has it been "Public" land since, oh I dunno, I'm guessin maybe way back when the original Land Grants happened. Just like your yard, it's yours and anyone that comes into it uninvited and unwelcomed by you is trespassing and subject to prosecution for doing so.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

triple f said:


> The portion of Hall's Bayou Ranch that is being referred to is only a small portion of the privately help lands by the Briscoe Family.


You ain't just whistling Dixie!

I hunt with John Austin, who controls a lot of the hunting that takes place on Dolph & Chip Briscoe's ranches. The last figures I was told had them at around 957,000 acres on their various ranches and farms.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

If I Can Get Ther By Boat And Stay In It. I Can Hunt It. And That Pos Rent A Cop Had A 45 Stuck In His Face One Morning When He Tried That Bs On My Buddy. I Think His Name Was Todd. Anyhow Law Is Law. Hbr Can Cry All They Want.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

The more hunters on the bayou and lake means more birds sittin in my marsh findin refuge So Please, come one, come all, halls bayou and lake is a great place to shoot some spoonies!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Psycho Trout said:


> Hbr Can Cry All They Want.


???????? Dude, this thread was started by Spout as a Barney troll......not as anything personal towards anyone. And as far as HBR cryin, don't know where that came from. Like I've tried to explain, it's just like leaving your house open and not saying or doing anything to anyone that wants to wander in and sleep in your bed, watch your tv, eat your groceries, whatever.

It's obvious that you either don't agree with me and the laws that are in place to protect landowners from trespassers and poachers, or just don't give a dam about respect for other people and their possessions.

Peace out, and let the flamings begin.........bring it on............

I'm done.


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

psycho trouser trout is a big ol crybaby...dont listen to him.

btw, he is MAYBE 5'2" and 120 lbs soaking wet....dont let him threaten you....i'd whoop his arse with both arms tied behind my back.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

triple f said:


> Like I've tried to explain, it's just like leaving your house open and not saying or doing anything to anyone that wants to wander in and sleep in your bed, watch your tv, eat your groceries, whatever.


IT IS MORE LIKE PLAYING IN THE ALLEY BEHIND YOUR PROPERTY 3F.

I AM JUST YANKING ON YOUR CHAIN BRO. I DON'T HUNT OUT THERE NO MORE. AND IT IS LEGAL PERIOD. LMFAO! I HAVE JACKED WITH THE MEMBERS ON THERE FOR YEARS.

SWING YOU KNOW THAT I AM 3'-1" AND #500.


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

Psycho Trout said:


> SWING YOU KNOW THAT I like black women that are 3'-1" AND #500.


some things you should just keep to yourself young man!!!!!


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Psycho Trout said:


> If I Can Get Ther By Boat And Stay In It. I Can Hunt It. And That Pos Rent A Cop Had A 45 Stuck In His Face One Morning When He Tried That Bs On My Buddy. I Think His Name Was Todd. Anyhow Law Is Law. Hbr Can Cry All They Want.


Thats exactely how I feel.

I lease property on halls. Don't have the marsh like hbr or the 20 D.U projects like them. But I don't care I hunt public and private. I move where the birds are. And they ain't always there.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres My .o2 C..with the Castle Law being activated on sept 1st..
If you tresspass with a gun on somebodys land..They Might could POP ya with a deer rifle & The only cryin is gonna be from your Familly for You goin home in a Box..
The New Laws inacted could really make a Mess of guys accidently passin thru..
Or lost in the Marsh

Oxx..


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> guys accidently passin thru..
> Or lost in the Marsh


is entirely different than knowin that a particular pothole or area of marsh is privately owned and off-limits and then STILL goin on in and puttin out your spread just because your daddy or his daddy used to be able to walk in there and hunt way back when the landowners ALLOWED walk-in day hunts for a fee, and by-golly you oughtta be able to still do it today. If that's the case, then why isn't there open, unregulated and unmonitored hunting allowed on all of the NWR's and WMA's?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

& thats not just for Halls Bayou boys place...
Tresspassin is...Trespassin..

Oxx..


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I used to have the hunting rights on some property just outside of Pattison, TX. It was on a slough that was several miles long and, when flooded, navigable because you could float over the fence lines. However, to get to put a boat / canoe into the water, the hunter must either have private land access or trespass to cross a fence.

Until the law was more clearly defined, the warden had been reluctant to stop folks from hunting from a boat because he felt it would be too difficult to get a conviction. I simply started hopping into a canoe and paddling into their spread while they hunted (within 50 yards of my own blind) and hang out to "get to know them better"... They didn't usually stay long. Most were either hopping the fence or just trying to get away from the rest of the members of the lease from an adjacent property. We never shot at each other or did anything rash. Fortunately this was all put to a swift halt when the law was clearly defined by the legislature with respect to flooded private property trespass.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It doesn't matter anyway. Halls Bayou Ranch sucks unless you like shooting spoonies and teal and having to put up with a bunch of jakelegs to do it. I still cannot figure out why in the world anyone would pay the amount of money HBR charges to hunt that hell hole. You can do alot better for the same $. 

I don't care what any of you HBR members say, it ain't all that. Dang sure isn't worth trying to sneak in there to hunt the grey areas.


----------



## MARSHCAT (Jun 26, 2006)

It`s pretty bad when a bunch of grown arse men can get such a grade school rumor started and in ONE day and it get so personal.Just because sombody has a bad trip or does not like someone their does not give anbody the right to go talking SH#T about the hole place and it`s people.I think we have a pretty BAD ARSE place and a lot of good members on the place.So if you don`t like the place then keep your BLEPPING comment`s to yourself.



Thank you have a nice day
MARSHCAT

P.S. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Come stick a 45 in my face


----------

